# Badlands Garage Sale?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone know if and when they will have the sale this summer? I can't find any info online.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

July 31st and August 1st in the new showroom there in west jordan


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone been to this? It's a drive for me, wondering if there are any decent 2200's.


----------

